
How to run a Kubernetes cluster on your laptop - freedomben
https://www.redhat.com/sysadmin/kubernetes-cluster-laptop
======
freedomben
It's a guide to setting up OKD, which is the upstream of OpenShift. It would
have been better IMHO to s/Kubernetes/OKD but what do I know about SEO ;-)

------
adi_dembak
Interesting. If you need a simpler way to install K8s on a PC - Kind is a good
alternative : [https://kind.sigs.k8s.io/](https://kind.sigs.k8s.io/)

------
wdb
I wish someone would explain how you can run K8s on an old computer like you
old your MacMini and leverage it from other computers. I just don't seem to
get it working :(

~~~
sieabahlpark
You just install docker with a k8 cluster installed. Easy, done. You have to
turn off the firewall or setup a VPN network to allow arbitrary port access.

